# commercial vehicle registration



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Could someone please direct me to the right law regarding registering a vehicle for commercial purposes? I thought that if a vehicle was used in the course of business it was suposed to registered as a commercial vehicle. Are all the vehicles on the road that are marked with business advertising in violation of the law if they are not displaying a commercial plate. Thanks


----------



## sammy269 (Jun 29, 2006)

540 CMR 2:05 breaks it down. Business markings require commercial plates.
There is a formula for other vehicles if used less than 40 % of the time, but nobody knows what the 40% is derived from: of a day, of a week, of a month or a year? Only the questionable RMV knows for sure, and they don't know. It can also come under 90-23 if you really want to push it, and that, according to the RMV, makes it a felony. It is also insurance fraud.


----------

